# New Baits and action videos



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Played around with some big top water frogs. Loved the way they worked, if I could just get the fish to cooperate LOL. There is a video of it in action as well as a 14" jointed Jackhammer. Hope you like them

Thanks
Etch
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/little-cleo/?action=view&current=MVI_0597.flv
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/little-cleo/?action=view&current=MVI_0595.flv
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v11/little-cleo/?action=view&current=MVI_0592.flv


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice stuff etch...and no doubt those stubborn fish will come around...how could they resist...the videos are cool!


----------

